# spray painting decorations



## dirty colombian (Aug 13, 2004)

I have been trying to find a cave for my fish to chill and i cant seam to find one big enough. I wanted to use a milk gallon type plastic and spray paint it black, so the light wont go threw. But i am hesitant because i am afraid the spray paint will some how ruin the water. Is there reason to be hesitant?


----------



## confused (Mar 17, 2004)

dirty colombian said:


> Is there reason to be hesitant?


 Yes.


----------



## dirty colombian (Aug 13, 2004)

confused said:


> dirty colombian said:
> 
> 
> > Is there reason to be hesitant?
> ...


 why exactly?


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

there are plenty of pollutants in spray paint to harm your fish....just think whats happens when you breath it in


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

theres toxic sh*t in paint that could get into your water

there might be aquarium safe sh*t out there but i dont know









but dont use regular ol krylon







and i would find something other than

a milk jug man that wouldnt look all that good plus youd have to wweight it down too

see if you can find a ceramic flower pot allready glazed at home depot or lowes

or any were they sell gardening sh*t


----------



## EZ_Ian (Feb 21, 2004)

one of the LFS around me sells slate pieces... a friend made his P a slate cave and the P loves it.


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

i had thought of makin a slate cave but was woried about the sharp edges has he had any probs


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

delta said:


> i had thought of makin a slate cave but was woried about the sharp edges has he had any probs


 if yor fish are skittish i wouldnt do it maybe just grind em down


----------



## m0m0n3y_m0pr0bl3mz (Aug 10, 2004)

cant u just buy caves?


----------



## EZ_Ian (Feb 21, 2004)

you could just add a bunch of plants for him to hide in rather than a cave


----------



## m0m0n3y_m0pr0bl3mz (Aug 10, 2004)

but caves do look real nice


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

m0m0n3y_m0pr0bl3mz said:


> cant u just buy caves?


 sure you could buy a cave or a flower pot but i think flower pots are ugly and if you buy

something you miss an oppourtuinty to get to use a power tool of some sort


----------



## m0m0n3y_m0pr0bl3mz (Aug 10, 2004)

do you think petco or something would sell caves


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

m0m0n3y_m0pr0bl3mz said:


> do you think petco or something would sell caves


 yeah but that sh*t cost an arm and a leg

when i say flower pots im talkin the redish clay colored one not the ones that have

been glazed and look farely good, you can gettim at the depot probably


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> m0m0n3y_m0pr0bl3mz said:
> 
> 
> > cant u just buy caves?
> ...


 power tools gra gra gra


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

you can make one out of cement


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

illnino said:


> you can make one out of cement


 aquarium safe concrete i got the link form grimreefers?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Buy foam insulation and quickrete as well as some concrete pigment.

Build the basic structure out of foam pieces, gluing where necessary

Apply a coat of quickrete, let dry.

Mix pigment with some quickrete and apply a second coat.

You now have a cave that looks like it's made of rock, and will not polute your water with anything toxic


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

that foam ideal sounds like a good way to go but id hard coat the inside with something maybe

with a thin layer of con crete cause id be afraid of em chewin on it

the guy at grimreefers in the diy section is gonna use

pvc pipes some how and make some intricate caves and sh*t


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

definetly,don't try it.


----------



## redbellied1 (Aug 3, 2004)

dirty colombian said:


> I have been trying to find a cave for my fish to chill and i cant seam to find one big enough. I wanted to use a milk gallon type plastic and spray paint it black, so the light wont go threw. But i am hesitant because i am afraid the spray paint will some how ruin the water. Is there reason to be hesitant?

















are you not thinking, common are you just kidding or are you for real?


----------



## redbellied1 (Aug 3, 2004)

just use some plants or get some big drift wood i think we dont need to use a milk jug spray painted i just would'nt trust it and i think petco does by the way


----------

